# 28bhs Battery Question



## heidemann (Sep 9, 2006)

HI....hope u guys can help we were using our trailer last week and my husband measured the length of the battery and I wrote it down on a napkin....AND CAN"T FIND IT!!! Does anyone have a 28BHS and know what size the battery is????? And what size is the platform for the battery??? Thank you


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

They should all be about the same
with the battery box you're looking at 6 1/2" X 10 1/2"
The Battery tray you're looking at 7 1/2" X 11 1/2"

Don


----------



## heidemann (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!!!!


----------

